# SRAM 09 Rival vs. Shimano 08 Dura Ace 7800



## fire-ballz (May 17, 2008)

My LBS offered me a great deal to change my current group set to the new 09 Rival for a really good price. I'm a type of person that is always in the look out to try out new innovative things that make sense. The 09 Rival makes a lot of sense if you are measuring "bang for the buck" factor. However, I'm not sure that upgrading my current 08 Dura Ace 7800 group to the new Rival is really upgrading. 

What do you guys think? Should I pull the trigger and live a little or just keep things the way it is.


----------



## JulesYK (Jul 2, 2007)

*I'd keep it the way it is...*

I have two bikes with DA 7800, and I'm very happy with it. The precision and quiet operation is awesome. Building up two cross bikes with 09 Rival, so I appreciate that group, too, but for road, it's DA 7800 for me.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

fire-ballz said:


> However, I'm not sure that upgrading my current 08 Dura Ace 7800 group to the new Rival is really upgrading.
> 
> What do you guys think? Should I pull the trigger and live a little or just keep things the way it is.


This is the exact same situation I'm in right now. I'd like to see some other input on this. Thanks.

-matt


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

mattmor said:


> This is the exact same situation I'm in right now. I'd like to see some other input on this. Thanks.
> 
> -matt


Last fall I was trying to decide if I should go from my current DA/Ult set up to all DA (7800)or switch over to SRAM. I orginally slanted to SRAM because I like the ergonomics of the hoods/levels/cables. However, I was persuaded to DA because all of the reviews that I read about SRAM being a bit noisy. I now have the DA group and it is smooth and quiet. I prefer smooth shifting and quiet drivetrain over the SRAM ergonomics.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I think the cleaner look of the cable routing from the shifters on the Sram makes a huge difference to the bike. The hoods on the DA 7800 are huge, IMHO. I just finished new bike shopping, and I much preferred the Sram(Force in this case) over the 7800 for the build on that specific bike. Personally, I like the look of the Sram components better.

Ultimately I went way up the food chain and got a full 09 Red egpt ride. This will be my first Sram road grouppo, had it on the mtb's since 2006. It'll be here in about 7-10 days. It'll be considerably longer here in Central New York before that 14+ lb beauty see's road duty though.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I have one bike with 7800 and one with Rival. The 7800 has a feeling of higher precision, is lighter and has lighter action. The 7800 is nicer, no question in my opinion.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

What I did was to use Rival shifters and derailleurs with 7800 brakes, cranks, cassette, and chain. The Rival shifting and ergonomics are great but Shimano cranks and brakes are far superior. If you have to have all the same company stick with 7800.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm a huge SRAM fan, and would definitely consider putting SRAM shifters on an otherwise DA bike. I think SRAM brakes are completely fine--but I don't think they're any better than Shimano. Rival cranks are not better than DA cranks--I'm not convinced even Red are.

Instead of buying a whole Rival group--buy Red shifters and Rival ders. You'll have excellent ergonomics and performance. Rival is good--but the throw for the big chainring is pretty substantial. It's better with Red.


----------



## THATmanMANNY (Jan 24, 2008)

Are the sram road shifters compatible with shimano front derailleurs? like how the sram mtb shifters are compatible with shimano front der.


----------



## segfault66 (Aug 9, 2007)

THATmanMANNY said:


> Are the sram road shifters compatible with shimano front derailleurs? like how the sram mtb shifters are compatible with shimano front der.


SRAM shifters are compatible with Shimano front derailleurs. You have to match brands for the rear.


----------



## anthony Osborne (Mar 9, 2009)

2 years ago one of our clubmembers came to a race with Sram Force on his bike, I thought it was a crazy setup, lever moving in the same direction to go up or down! Being an old guy, I started to have problems with my right thumb, something to do with nerves being trapped in my neck, it was becoming very sensitive, I was a campy man. Then my LBS had a bike with Sram force, I was really knocked out with the crispness of the shift.I obtained 2 groups for 2 of my bikes, I very quickly got used to the shifting. Then I got another bike and put a Sram red Group on it, WOW! even better shifting! Now I would like to update my Force shifters to the Zero loss shifting that they all have for 09, but I am having problems trying to find out whether I can get the parts to do this update. Love the Sram but I would really like info. on how to update my 07 and08 Force levers.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Signed on keeping the Shimano cranks, chain and cassette. The 7800 cranks are lighter and _shinier_ than the Rival ones! You should really put some miles on SRAM before you make the switch though, it is different.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

anthony Osborne said:


> ... I am having problems trying to find out whether I can get the parts to do this update. Love the Sram but I would really like info. on how to update my 07 and08 Force levers.


The shop where you first tried it out should be able to get parts for you


----------



## ctoestreich (Aug 14, 2008)

I can speak to both as a recent SRAM convert. The shifting with the sram seems more violent than with my Shimano stuff. When you push to shift to a smaller "faster" gear it is like "CLICK". Shifting the other way seems just as smooth as the Shimano stuff. Also the hoods are a little smaller and they feel... different. I think I like the bigger ones better with Shimano, but that may be nothing more than just "what I am used to."

Overall I like the double tap and the shifting is precise (once the cables stretch and settle in) on the SRAM. I also really like having my 34/50 and 11/26 combo. The BB on the Rival leaves a lot to be desired though.

Apples to Apples would be more like Force or Red to Dura Ace, btw.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2009-NEW-SRAM-R...ryZ56195QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just upgraded to RED on my '06 Madone - feels like a new bike. Nothing wrong with Shimano - but I really like Red. I'd ride a bike with Red and see how you like it.


----------

